# Hey



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys, Chris Jenkins (one of my closest friends) asked me to pop onto this site as I am just starting to hit the gym and he told me that this is the place to get usefull help and techniques.

I am 27 (so starting late compaired to Chris) currently weigh about 24 stone and I am 6' 2".

So if you have any tips for me then please give me a shout.

Thanks for reading.

Big G


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey big G, how's it going mate? Thanks for joining. Its a great forum Gav plenty of information here.

Gavin is a good friend of mine he is a monster at 24stone plus. The first time I took him training he squated 220kgs ass to the grass deep and had never touched a weight... Gav would like to trim up a bit, so any info would be welcome.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to MC mate


----------



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

big bastard ! got any pictures of yourself?

what are you goals, in powerlifting, bodybuilding or just generally maintaining and good size/strength but lose the flab?


----------



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

At first I want to maintain and good size/strength but lose the flab mate. Only just started getting into the whole training thing and really just want to know how I go about the above. Chris has been a great support to me and suggests I should train towards powerlifting but for now I want to see where things go.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

welcome to the board fella.

220kg and a fisrt timer...wow..

you used to play rugby or something?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome aboard!

tips?? - keep listening to chris!!


----------



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes I did play rugby for a number of years but had to give it up do to injury, but let myself go and now I want to do something about it. Chris has been of great support and encouragement to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

How's the training going Gav mate????

did you train last night???


----------



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

I did mate, was there for an hour or so after work. Am starting to get into it now, and slowly increasing through the weights, soon I will have to move onto free weights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Better for you bro, you will get better stability using heavy free weights. I know you like your machines, get back to squating bro you are built for it.


----------



## BigG (Jan 21, 2007)

I will do mate, just want to build on what I have at the mo. Once I have done that I will be joining you on the free weights dude.


----------

